# Wakü für einen 7900x



## Quiet01 (27. September 2017)

*Wakü für einen 7900x*

Hallo

Ich suche eine wakü für einen I9 7900x OC 
Budget bis 200€ 

Sind die AIO s überhaupt einigermaßen gut? Oder muss hier eine custom her? Gibt es bereits  Sets? 

Mfg


----------



## Salatsauce45 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Wakü für einen 7900x*

Kraken X62


----------



## Quiet01 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Wakü für einen 7900x*

EK Water Blocks FLUID GAMING Kit A240 Wasserkuhlungs-Set - 240 mm

Jemand Erfahrung damit? Wie ist die Kühlleistung gegenüber einer normalen AIO


----------



## Quiet01 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Wakü für einen 7900x*



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Kraken X62



Vielen Dank ist die Kraken nicht etwas laut?


----------



## KORE (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wakü für einen 7900x*

Besser wäre ein 360er Radiator oder mehr.


----------



## Najuno (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wakü für einen 7900x*

Also ich kann dir aus Erfahrung mit meinem geköpften 7820X sagen, daß im Normalbetrieb keine Custom WaKü notwendig wird und du mit einer AIO gut klar kommst. Ich hatte die X299 erstmal auf meiner Testbench verbaut mit einer Corsair 105. 

Beim OCing sieht die Sachlage hingegen deutlich anders aus. Erstens mal laufen meine 4x 180mm Highstatic-Pressure Lüfter bei Volllast mit gerade einmal 400 RPM und selbst bei 4.9GHz mit voll aktiviertem XMP (3466MHz) sind die Temperaturen um einiges besser. 
Hinzu kommt natürlich noch, dass die Custom WaKü nicht nur leiser und effektiver ist (sofern sie richtig dimensioniert ist), sonder auch viel geiler aussieht . Der Nachteil sind natürlich die Kosten, denn mit 200 Euro kommst du nicht sehr weit.

Das könnte aber ne Option für dich sein EK-KIT S360  – EK Webshop


----------

